# The treadmill and nausea



## furion joe (Jul 7, 2005)

Tried the treadmill yesterday (walking at a good pace, 2.7 mph) for the first time and I felt like I was gonna puke after a few minutes.  I toughed it out for a total of 10 mins and that was enough, I was done; I thought the feeling would pass but it never did, felt sick the rest of the day.  

I can run, speed-walk, ride a stationary bike, and mountain bike without any problems.

I won???t be trying it again anytime soon, just wondering if anyone else experienced this kind of sensation?  And why it might have happened?


----------



## Stu (Jul 7, 2005)

I used to feel sick when i got off the treadmill, it always feels like you're still running. 

 I think you get used to it after a while.


----------



## Yoyon (Jul 8, 2005)

I actually suffer from the same fate too.  You probably have an inner ear problem caused by allergies, sinusities, ear infection, etc.  Because your ear pressure is not balance, the motion of using the treadmill is making you dizzy and therefore, the feeling of nausea. I used to run 35-40 miles per week on the road and dirt, but have to stopped when my back was causing me problems.  I've recently discovered I have a crack iin my spine caused by an accident when I was a child, which wasn't never check by a physician.  Now I used the treadmill to run because it's softer, but the motion is making me dizzy and I never get the same workout and "high" that I used to get from running outdoors.  In addition, I have to lower my mileage too:-( so my back won't hurt, but I can still stay fit.  

In conclusion, you might have a medical problem, which you need to get check by a doctor before things gets worse.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jul 8, 2005)

Are you using creatiene? I know when I'm on creatine, just about any cardio I do makes me feel that way.


----------



## furion joe (Jul 9, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> I used to feel sick when i got off the treadmill, it always feels like you're still running.
> 
> I think you get used to it after a while.



I felt nauseous almost instantly and I did feel like I was walking on air after I got off the treadmill!  I probably won???t get used to it, if something doesn???t feel right, I usually discard it without hesitation.  Thanks.    





			
				Yoyon said:
			
		

> I actually suffer from the same fate too.  You probably have an inner ear problem caused by allergies, sinusities, ear infection, etc.  Because your ear pressure is not balance, the motion of using the treadmill is making you dizzy and therefore, the feeling of nausea. I used to run 35-40 miles per week on the road and dirt, but have to stopped when my back was causing me problems.  I've recently discovered I have a crack iin my spine caused by an accident when I was a child, which wasn't never check by a physician.  Now I used the treadmill to run because it's softer, but the motion is making me dizzy and I never get the same workout and "high" that I used to get from running outdoors.  In addition, I have to lower my mileage too:-( so my back won't hurt, but I can still stay fit.
> 
> In conclusion, you might have a medical problem, which you need to get check by a doctor before things gets worse.



Funny you mention an ear infection, I tend to get one every once in awhile and maybe that???s the case now.  I???ll get checked out to be sure.  Thanks for sharing your story; I???m sorry to hear about your back, it???s a shame when you have to modify what you enjoy, especially when you don???t experience that same feeling, that same ???high."  Good to hear you are still at it though.    





			
				TheRoyalOne said:
			
		

> Are you using creatiene? I know when I'm on creatine, just about any cardio I do makes me feel that way.



No, no creatine use here.  As effective as it was for me, I had to stop using it because of the headaches I experienced.  A lot of people would say it is a common symptom of dehydration, but I would get my headache in about an hour or so after I took a dose of creatine, and I always drink a mondo amount of water each day.


----------



## kmcrocke (Jan 11, 2010)

*Treadmill Nausea*

I do not have an inner ear problem but I get nauseated whenever I use the treadmill.  Same feeling I get like "sea sickness."  Could never stand to go on a boat, go on a plane, spin around and around.  I read that this is something in the brain you see something moving up and down, but your brain knows that it is in fact stationary.  That's why when you go on a boat you need to look up and stare at the clouds and not the land.  It does work.  I've been trying to figure out how to use the treadmill without becoming sick and the only thing I've come up with is to try to walk looking directly down, keep staring at the same thing or closing my eyes.  This has helped a little bit. . at least i'm not sick all day long.


----------



## malin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,       

      Good to see the thread which   is good from my and others point also and can help many people cheer!!


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

I hate tread mill  ..


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

now thats a workout when u puke yeah, i get massive nosebleeds when squatting so now if i dont i think my training isnt going good. but there slowing down, i used to get nauseous and after i worked out i took a zantac anti acid for the stomach works everytime to stop the sick feeling. its otc so pick up a box of 75mg tabs and pop one when done w/o.


----------

